# Daily transport from Dubai Motor City to Abu Dhabi



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi There,


I've recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi, but wish to continue living in Dubai (my husband works in Dubai).

Am trying to work out the daily commute (Sun-Thurs) from Dubai --> AD.

Does anyone on this forum currently do this commute (either via self drive or using a driver) who wouldn't mind splitting their existing cost to accommodate another passenger? My work hours will be from 8am - 4:30pm

Pls ping me if you don't mind sharing the above commute arrangement.

Thank you.


Cheers,
Swan


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

InDubaiSwan said:


> Hi There,
> 
> 
> I've recently been offered a job in Abu Dhabi, but wish to continue living in Dubai (my husband works in Dubai).
> ...


Hi,
You will need to make 5 good posts before you can send and receive Private Messages on the forum.
The potential problem with your plan is that Abu Dhabi covers a very large area.
We live in Khalifa City - on the outskirts and it could take us 30-40 minutes to drive to the Corniche area during the rush hour - as traffic concentrates on the main three incoming roads and can be very heavy.
You would be very lucky to find a car share that originates in your Dubai location and is going to your required area of Abu Dhabi.
Apart from that - you might need to be leaving Dubai at 6.00 and arrive home around 6.00 to 6.30pm - making a very long, tiring day.
Good luck!
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

as the boss says, where abouts in Abu Dhabi. It's a large place.


----------



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

That would be on Al-Maryah Island, next to Reem Island....

My only other option other than commute is to stay in Abu Dhabi on the work days...


----------



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

That would be on Al-Maryah Island, next to Reem Island....

My only other option other than commute is to stay in Abu Dhabi on the work days... 

Very tiring 3 hour commute at the very minimum ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

InDubaiSwan said:


> That would be on Al-Maryah Island, next to Reem Island....
> 
> My only other option other than commute is to stay in Abu Dhabi on the work days...


Hi,
To be honest - neither are ideal choices.
Living away all week is soul destroying, expensive and not good for marriages!
A 3 to 4 hour daily commute is also no fun and exposes you to daily danger on fast roads and will make you extremely fatigued.
I have done both of the above - so know well what they entail!
One option that you could consider - is finding somewhere between both workplaces.
An example is Al Ghadeer - this is actually in Abu Dhabi, but is near to the main motorway, just beyond Jebel Ali on the Dubia/Abu Dhabi border at Ghantoot.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

whats the money like? 

Also, i think its practicable impossible without a car.


----------



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

I totally agree with you on all that you said - especially bad for marriages!

Was taking a look at Al-Ghadeer too as a possibility, but my lease in Dubai only ends in Dec...

Thx for the heads-up, i rather preserve the Marriage and the soul, happiness etc etc ;-)


----------



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

The money is haha not that great....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

InDubaiSwan said:


> The money is haha not that great....


theres you answer  If you were on 40k-50k a month then yes I'd do it and I know people that do. If you were on 4k-5k then no, i wouldn't even consider it.


----------



## InDubaiSwan (Jul 26, 2015)

Am in between those figures you posted. Will hold out for a 30-40k one in Dubai...

Thanks for the inputs, and helping me decide what to do... cheers mate!


----------



## chestnut (Apr 1, 2013)

From something I read today, it seems that you must register if you want to car pool... on this site: Welcome To Sharekni Website
The site also has an option to search for a car pool driver.

HTH.

D.


----------

